# Where to buy stock transfers



## roadkilltshirts (Jan 20, 2007)

I saw the master list of where to have plastisol transfers made, but I am looking for stock transfer sites. I already know about Boo-Z, Pro-World and Dowling. Is there a list out there that I missed?

Thx


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

roadkilltshirts said:


> I saw the master list of where to have plastisol transfers made, but I am looking for stock transfer sites. I already know about Boo-Z, Pro-World and Dowling. Is there a list out there that I missed?
> 
> Thx


There are several others I'd have to look up but those are three of the biggest.

Oh...thompsontransfers.com also but they carry pretty much the same as ProWorld and Boo-Z.

John


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

roadkilltshirts said:


> I saw the master list of where to have plastisol transfers made, but I am looking for stock transfer sites. I already know about Boo-Z, Pro-World and Dowling. Is there a list out there that I missed?
> 
> Thx


Here are some.

*Air Waves*, *Barber & Company*, *Dixie Traditions*, *Dowling Graphics*, *F & M Expressions*, *Free Time*, *Global Impressions*, *Impulsewear*, *Legends In Grey*, *MBS Love Unlimited*,* Next Graphics*, *Redbear*, *Smartwear*, *Springhill Wholesale*, S*unart*, *Doodle Fashions*, *Wildside*, and *X-It*. 

Good luck.

Luis


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

lnfortun said:


> Here are some.
> 
> *Air Waves*, *Barber & Company*, *Dixie Traditions*, *Dowling Graphics*, *F & M Expressions*, *Free Time*, *Global Impressions*, *Impulsewear*, *Legends In Grey*, *MBS Love Unlimited*,* Next Graphics*, *Redbear*, *Smartwear*, *Springhill Wholesale*, S*unart*, *Doodle Fashions*, *Wildside*, and *X-It*.
> 
> ...


Hey Luis...

Excellent list!!! I'll have to check some of these out.... 

John


----------



## roadkilltshirts (Jan 20, 2007)

do you have the websites for these?


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

Check out this thread: * [PLASTISOL TRANSFERS] - a review of 8 different custom plastisol transfer screen printers*


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think Ace Transfer Company is the best place for custom transfers.I like airwaves and proworld for stock transfers.GOOD LUCK. ...JB


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

roadkilltshirts said:


> do you have the websites for these?


Here is a link to a list of some of them:

Heat Transfer Directory for Clothing

Luis


----------

